# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  عزومتي لصديقاتي ..

## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ...
صباحكم معطر بالفل والياسمين ..
من فترة طويلة كنت عازمة صديقاتي
>>> شوق المحبة وآمنيات مجروحة ومعانا كم وحدة بس مو من بنات المنتدى <<<
 على غذا عندي في البيت
وقلت مايصير ماتشاروكنا هالجمعة
وعاد قمت صورت ألكم كل الاكلات الي آكلناها 
يم يم  :weird: 
عفر وآنا اعدل الصور الحين اشتهيت من هالاكلات الزينة
االله يسلم دياتنا يارب
وعوافي على قلوبنا وقلوب الي كانوا معاي ..
وطبعا التصوير مشترك بيني وبين حبيبة قلبي شواقة
 :amuse: 
وهم الاطباق مشتركة بيني وبين شواقه وامنيات مجروحة ..
وراح اقول الكم كل وحدة لما اقدم الطبخة
خخخخخخخخخخخ
..
اول شي نبدآ بالشوربة
وكانت شوربة فطر
من تحت ديات شواقة
وكان الطعم رهييييييييييييييييييييب
<< شوقووو ابي الشوربة سويها لي  :bigsmile: 




.
.
والحين نجي للمعجنات
وكانت من تحت ديات حبيبة قلبي امنيات
وجد جد عمري كله ما آكلت فطاير ؛؛ مخدات ؛؛
بهيك لزازة من ديات اي حد  :bigsmile: 
جد الطعم رهيب رهيب
وهذول هم







وهذي مقربة بس عشان خاطر عيونكم





وهذا عش النحل وكمان من تحت ديات امنيات ..
وهذول عاد جنوني  :wacko: 



وهذا بعد مآ قطعنا منها وحدة ..




وهذي السلطة و هم من تحت ديات الغلا امنيات
وجد رهيبة




وهذي التتبيلة الي بنحطها عليها






وهذي السطلة مقربة 
عشان خاطر عيونكم كمان
عاد تعرفوني احبكم فآقول لازم تشاركوني








وهذي بعد ما خلاص بح
آكلنا الصحن ..
يم يم  :embarrest: 


 


...
انتظروني راجعة لكم بالطبق الرئيسي ..
يم يمييييييييييييييي
 :weird:

----------


## همس الصمت

وعدت من جديد ومع بقية آطباق عزومتي ..
.
.
وهذا طبق الفاكهه ..



.
.

طبعاً الحلوات جايين بالشرط يبون مني 
برياني من تحت دياتي
عاد هموس توصت الهم فيه
وعملته على كيف كيفهم 
وحياكم شوفوه >>





وهذي آقرب آقرب
بس عشان خاطر عيونكم الحلوة



وهذي سفرتنا بس لسه ما كانت كملت
وخسارة لان نسينا نصور وكل الصحون موجودة على السفرة
يالله المرات الجايه ان شاء الله ..




بس مانسينا نصور لكم الصحن بعد
ماقضينا على الرز الي فيه
ههههههههههههههههههه
 :toung: 




.
.
وآخر شي الحلى الزين للزين
وكان من تحت دياتي الحلوين  :toung: 



واقرب ...



وهذي آخر حبة بقت في الصحن
على قولتهم لقمة الحيا



وهالتفنن من تحت ديات شواقة ..








وعلى قلوبنا آلف عافية يااااااااااارب
وإن شاء الله تنعاد هالجمعات
بالخير والعافية يارب ....
والله يسلم دياتنا كلياتنا
على هيك نفس وهيك طبخات بتههوووووس
 :toung: 
<< عفر انخبلت على هالطبخات
هههههههههههههههههه
ويالله قولوا لي رايكم في جمعتنا 
ولكل من سيشرف صفحتي آطيب التحايا ..
موفقين لكل خير ..

----------


## أم علاوي 2

لالالالا مايصير كذا شهيتونا 

عليكم بالعافية 

والحلى رهيب تسلم ادياتكم 

سلامي هموسه

----------


## صفآء الروح

*صبااح الخير هموسة غناتي*
*الله شو ها الحركااااات*
*بجد جعت بقوة من الصبح*
*عليكم بألف الف عافية*
*وتسلم انامل الي طبخ وانامل الي اكل بعد*
*وربي يجعل ها الجمعة دايمة*
*وان شاء الله تجتمعو عند النبي يارب*
*تقبلي خالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*السسلآم عليكم ..*
*الله الله شو هالحركآــات همووووس ..*
*شو هالنفس والطبخ ماشـاـاء الله عليكم ..*
*عليكم بالف عاـافيه هالجمعه الحلوووة ..*
*وتسلم يمناكم ع هييك اطباق لزييييزة اوي ..*
*الظاهر اشتهيت المخدات ع قولكِ مع السلطه ..*
*يعني مافي مشكله لو تحسبووني معاكـم ..*
*الله يعطيكم العااافيه ..*
*ودوم تجتمعوا في خير ومحبه..*
*وتصوير حلوو ماعليه كـلآم ..*
*مشكوورة هموس للطرح اللذيذ الشهي..*
*لآعدم منكِ غناـآتي..*
*ودي لكـِ..*

----------


## ليلاس

*ماا شااء الله عليكم ..*

*جمعة رهيييبة .. عليكم بالف عاافية ..*

*تسلم ديااتكم على الأكلات الخطييرة << حسرتونا بجد ..*

*الله يعطييكم العاافية ..*

*تدوم جمعتكم بخير و سلامة ..*

*لا خلا و لا عدم ..*

----------


## همس الصمت

> لالالالا مايصير كذا شهيتونا 
> 
> عليكم بالعافية  
> والحلى رهيب تسلم ادياتكم  
> 
> سلامي هموسه



ياهلا ومرحبا فيكِ آم علي
حضور اسعدني كتير
وخلاص المرة الجاية راح نحسبك معانا ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> *صبااح الخير هموسة غناتي*
> *صباح الخيرات والليرات*
> 
> *الله شو ها الحركااااات*
> *بجد جعت بقوة من الصبح*
> *عليكم بألف الف عافية*
> *وتسلم انامل الي طبخ وانامل الي اكل بعد*
> *الله يسلمك ويعافيك غناتي ..*
> *وربي يجعل ها الجمعة دايمة*
> ...



 
ياهلا ومرحبا فيكِ نهوضتي 
حضور اسعدني كثيراُ ..
الله لايحرمني روعة حضورك وتشريفك في متصفحاتي ..
الله يعطيك الف عافية يارب{ ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآله وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ... 

ياماشاء الله .....عزووومة مُحترمة ....ووجبات مُعتبرة ..بس شوفتهم تجوّع.... 

ياغناتي شوقو.... ياحبـــــــها لشوربة الفطر ومن زمان سرت العدوى لك ياهموووس ههههه  
>>ماترغب ليها بس مدامها من يد شوقوو اكيــــــــــد حلووووة< خلك ساكتة اقول لاتنفضحي على سالفة الشوربا.. 

ياالله على أمنيات ..الفطائر والسلطة قتلوووني حسيتهم غييييييير شكل 



الله ع البرياااني يهمووووس يهوووس على قولتش ...ههههه.....جد اابدااااع 

والحلى .......لالا كذا مااقدر....الا الحلى لايُقاوم ......شكله جناااان... 


تسلم ايادييييكم حبيباتي ياااارب.....وعواااافي على قلوبكم هالأكلات اللذيييذة ... 
وربي يخليكم لبعض وتعيدوووها إن شاء الله ... 

يعطيك العافية هموووس ع الطرح الايتيكيت المُشهي حددده... 



موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى 
دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عاد هالحلى احنا انحبه موت
والرز فعلا على كيف كيفهم 
حركات كله زبيب 
الله طلعت ريحته عفر 
تسلم دياتكم فتايا 

وعقبال ما اعزمكم في شقتي

----------


## ward roza <3

اممممممممم

لذيذين هموسه مايصير ماعزمتينا

----------


## آهات حنونه

ماشاء الله جمعه حلوه

عليكم بالف عافيه....انشاء الله دوم 

سفرة دايــمه عليكم....بس ليش التحسيرات...

تحياتو

----------


## فرح

هــــــــــــــلا وكل الغــــــــــــلا
ماشاء الله 
عندنا عزاااااائم وحركاااات حلوووه 
همووووس يااااقلبي ...
اقوووول لييييييش التحسر ..الششششكل رهييييييييب
بس شكلي كنت معااااكم  :hopemy: 
وبجد الاكلات كاااانت لزيييييزه بدت تألف :grin:  ههههههه
هموووس حبيبتي عليكم بالعااافيه ومره ثاااانيه عطيييينا خببببر 
وعملي حسااابي بالحلوياااااات :inlove:  :durnk: 
همووووس يااااقلبي تسلم الاياااادي انتي والغوااالي 
ودوووم هالجمعاااات الحلووووه وربي لايفرق بينكم 
وخلونا نشوووفكم  :;^^: ههههههههه شكله بجيني كفوووف  :seriousbusiness: 
لازلنا ننتظر المزييييد من ابدااااعك ياااعمري

----------


## همس الصمت

> *السسلآم عليكم ..*
> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة ..*
> *الله الله شو هالحركآــات همووووس ..*
> *شو هالنفس والطبخ ماشـاـاء الله عليكم ..*
> *عليكم بالف عاـافيه هالجمعه الحلوووة ..*
> *وتسلم يمناكم ع هييك اطباق لزييييزة اوي ..*
> *الله يسلمك ويعافيك يارب ..*
> *الظاهر اشتهيت المخدات ع قولكِ مع السلطه ..*
> *هههههههههه*
> ...



ياهلا ومرحبا فيكِ شذى غناتي
حضور اسعدني
الله يعطيك العافية يارب
وإن شاء الله تكوني معنا المرة الجاية يارب ..
الف شكر لك ولروعة حضورك ..
لاخلا ولاعدم ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

هلا وغلا همووووس القمر 
ماشاء الله صور الاطباق طالعه كشخه   :bigsmile: 
ربي يسلم دياتنا الحلوات ياااارب 
ودوم يبدعوا في الطبخ 
وعوافي على قلوبنا 
وبجد كانت جمعه حلوه ولطيفه 
ومليانه أكل هههههههههههه
 :toung: 
وأن شاء الله تنعاد قريب 
والله لا يفرقنا عن بعض بحق محمد وآل محمد
همس يعطيكِ مليون عافيه على التغطية أنتي والقمر شوق
موفقين جميعاً
كل المودة










أمنيـــ مجروحه ـــــات

----------


## همس الصمت

> *ماا شااء الله عليكم ..*
> 
> *جمعة رهيييبة .. عليكم بالف عاافية ..*
> 
> *تسلم ديااتكم على الأكلات الخطييرة << حسرتونا بجد ..*
> *ههههههههه*
> *خلاص مدي يدك غناتي ولاتتحسري*
> 
> 
> ...



ياهلا ومرحبا فيكِ ليلاس غناتي
تشرفت بروع حضورك
ربي مايحرمني منك يارب ..
الله يعطيك الف عافية ..
موفقة لكل خير ...

----------


## همس الصمت

> اللهم صل على محمد وآله وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...
> اللهم صل وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وآل محمد ..
> 
> 
> ياماشاء الله .....عزووومة مُحترمة ....ووجبات مُعتبرة ..بس شوفتهم تجوّع.... 
> 
> ياغناتي شوقو.... ياحبـــــــها لشوربة الفطر ومن زمان سرت العدوى لك ياهموووس ههههه 
> هههههههههه
> اي والله ماقصرت علي شوقوة خلتني احبها
> ...



 
ياهلا بالغلا دموع
تشرفت غناتي بتشريفك
والشرف الاكبر لو تشرفيني في البيت
الله لايحرمني منك يالغالية ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> عاد هالحلى احنا انحبه موت
> يم يم
> والرز فعلا على كيف كيفهم 
> حركات كله زبيب 
> اي والله مايحلى البرياني الا بالزبيب 
> اموت عليه في الرز
> 
> الله طلعت ريحته عفر 
> اي مرة مرة خنين
> ...



 
ياهلا ومرحبا فيكِ عفاف غناتي
سعدت بروعة حضورك
الله لايحرمني منك يارب
والله يتمم لك على خير يارب
ونروح لك ونبارك لك ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> اممممممممم
> 
> لذيذين هموسه مايصير ماعزمتينا



خلاص غناتي
المرة الجاية نعزمك معانا ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
تشرفت بمرورك ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> ماشاء الله جمعه حلوه
> 
> عليكم بالف عافيه....انشاء الله دوم 
> 
> سفرة دايــمه عليكم....بس ليش التحسيرات...
> 
> تحياتو



ياهلا ومرحبا فيكِ بحورة
الله يعافيك غنايت
واكيد لازم من التحسير
ولا كيف اصير هموس
خخخخخخخخخخخ
تشرفت بتعطيرك صفحتي
لاخلا ولاعدم ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> هــــــــــــــلا وكل الغــــــــــــلا
> ياهلا ومرحبا فيكِ غناتي فروح
> 
> ماشاء الله 
> عندنا عزاااااائم وحركاااات حلوووه 
> اكييييييييييييد
> همووووس يااااقلبي ...
> اقوووول لييييييش التحسر ..الششششكل رهييييييييب
> التحسير امر لابد منه مع همووووووس
> ...



 
فروح ياقلبي
لروعة مقدمك فرح وسعادة في قلبي
الله لايحرمني هالطلة الحلوة ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
وآمانه شيلي طاقية الاخفاء
احسن وخلنا نشوف  :toung: 
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> هلا وغلا همووووس القمر 
> ياهلا وغلا فيكِ غناتي ..
> 
> ماشاء الله صور الاطباق طالعه كشخه 
> ربي يسلم دياتنا الحلوات ياااارب 
> ودوم يبدعوا في الطبخ 
> وعوافي على قلوبنا 
> إن شاء الله يارب ..
> وبجد كانت جمعه حلوه ولطيفه 
> ...



 

ياهلا وغلا فيكِ امنيات غناتي
حضور اسعدني يالغالية
الله لايحرمني منك 
ولامن تشريفك الغالي على قلبي ..
الله يعطيك الف عافية يارب ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------

